# Stutter on acceleration and random throw backs



## Stankdaddyrick (Oct 26, 2017)

Hey Cruze forums I’m new here I’ve been having a problem with my daily for a bit but I just haven’t really had time to locate the issue I’m suspecting the oxygen sensor , I’ve ordered it already so hopefully it fixes it but if not here are the codes I have one is a permanent cat code p0420 and then I have a under boost code my fault it’s a 1.4 turbo (don’t have at this moment ) it’s a code that appears under “spirited driving “ but then goes away after regular driving then the last one is a to lean code p0171 if anyone has anything to assist me I thank you very much


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Most likely your O2 sensor will not fix your issues. I would pull your plugs and verify gap and they were torqued correctly and not loose. There is also a TSB for replacing the coil pack connector for bent/spread pins causing bad connection. The underboost is usually attributed to a worn pin on the turbo. I would have the vehicle properly inspected.


----------



## DomGray11 (Sep 23, 2014)

Had similar issue. Noticed rough idle when hvac was on and a comparable stutter or loss of ignition around 2-2.5k RPM and 2/3 throttle.. Went to change spark plugs and none of the boots came off with the coil pack (they all remained in the hole) as well as one spring was damaged with all sorts of corrosive looking junk on it. Put everything back on and called the dealer. Hoping warranty covers new pack


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Ive been having this issue as well. Im thinking its a coil pack issue since plugs have been replaced twice already. I did notice a crack in the top off the coil pack too. 

What is a good replacement for these coil packs. I see a Spectre for around $100 im considering getting. Im at 106k miles so no warranty for me.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Ive been having this issue as well. Im thinking its a coil pack issue since plugs have been replaced twice already. I did notice a crack in the top off the coil pack too.
> 
> What is a good replacement for these coil packs. I see a Spectre for around $100 im considering getting. Im at 106k miles so no warranty for me.


Look at rockauto.com. OEM parts for cheaper prices. New coil pack around $75


----------

